# Sticky bottle sindrome



## Ludwig (25 May 2010)

The refs should clamp down on sticky bottle sindrome. This is where they hand a new bottle from the team car and the riders takes half an hour to let go of the bottle. Its a public disgrace. LC


----------



## trustysteed (25 May 2010)

the problem is, they don't have the bottle!


----------



## rich p (25 May 2010)

They do occasionally get a telling off but I don't think it actually makes a difference anyway - it only amounts to a few seconds of assistance. The fake rear brake is more of an abuse especially after a wheel change and the mechanic hangs out the window with what David Harmon callls 'the magic spanner'


----------



## trustysteed (25 May 2010)

it's gut-wrenching to watch.


----------



## Dayvo (25 May 2010)

Did you see the CSC dvd 'Overcoming' when Bjarne 'I don't do drugs' Riis held onto a bottle far too long and the rider trying to pull it free ended up on the tarmac and almost under the wheels!


----------



## montage (25 May 2010)

rich p said:


> They do occasionally get a telling off but I don't think it actually makes a difference anyway - it only amounts to a few seconds of assistance. The fake rear brake is more of an abuse especially after a wheel change and the mechanic hangs out the window with what David Harmon callls 'the magic spanner'



I'm unaware of what you mean


----------



## rich p (25 May 2010)

montage said:


> I'm unaware of what you mean



Really?


----------



## montage (25 May 2010)

I so misread it then.
When rich p said "fake rear brake" I actually thought he meant some sort of a fake rear brake.

As soon as I have found where I left the dunce hat, I shall go sit in the corner


----------



## rich p (25 May 2010)

montage said:


> I so misread it then.
> When rich p said "fake rear brake" I actually thought he meant some sort of a fake rear brake.
> 
> As soon as I have found where I left the dunce hat, I shall go sit in the corner



Sorry Monty, I should have said 'fake rear brake ache' 
or perhaps the News of the Screws could do a dodgy fake sheikh routine on Sir Lancelot!


----------

